# startseite festlegen...



## lUpuS (20. September 2001)

najaok, denkt jetzt bitte nicht, mensch, weiß der nicht wie man das amcht, doch das ist mir schon klar, aber bei manchen seiten, z.b. xxx... ist es so, das die einfach ihre seite bei mir festlegen (ohne zu fragen *tztztz*, mit irgendnem script, ich würde einfach mal gerne wissen, wie man es macht, selber auf die hp machen will ich es nicht, finde ich auch nicht ok, interessiert mich nur mal,...

@mods, sorry, wenns das falsche forum ist, aber ich weiß ja nicht genau wohin, habe html als oberbegriff genommen...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. September 2001)

hi,

window.external.AddFavorite(location.href,
document.title);


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

und der legt die seite dann einfach als startseite fest, ohne vorher zu fragen? *keeeeeeewl* *g


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. September 2001)

ka probiere es aus..

natürlich halt in nem scriptaufruf packen oder so..

z.b. onclick="..." oder so...


----------



## Fabian85 (24. September 2001)

ich würde sagen einfach probieren ? *g*


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

gut gesagt... ist halb gesprochen *fg


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

aber da frag der halt noch, gehts ned anders,... nicht so flupp bum bum...??? einfach ohne das der user was merkt?


----------



## Fabian85 (24. September 2001)

Es sollte sowas wie Internet - Grundrechte geben. Bei jeder verfi**ten Seite wird ein Popup geöffnet was man nicht will, oder schlimmer wo man einen klick zwang hat, weil sich der mist nur mit strg alt entf schließen nicht. Wenn jemand so einen User einschränken will mit Beispiel Startseite ist er ein super schlechter Webmaster. User sollen selbst entscheiden ob eine Seite gut oder schlecht ist. Oder ob eine Seite in die Favos kommt oder nicht!


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

hast du eigentlich auch meinen beitrag gelesen? 

mich interessiert es einfach....


----------



## Fabian85 (24. September 2001)

jupp, klar habe ich den gelesen! ~~


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

also, selber so etwas zu machen möcht ich auch nicht, ich mags halt nur mal wissen...


----------



## Fabian85 (24. September 2001)

es ist fast alles möglich, meiner Meinung nach geht das. Wie ganz genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es muss nur irgendwie die Meldung auto accepted sein, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter  oder die Meldung einfach unterdrücken mit den favos gehts ja auch


----------

